# Betta Adoption Center



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome to the BAC! (Betta Adoption Ceter). Here you can post betta's that *YOU *bred and/or your putting rescues for adoption.

*RULES:*
**No arguments or I will get a moderator*
**Post only betta you bred or are adopting out, NO Random aquabids!*
**No "looking for" post's, only look through the thread and if you dont find what you want, come back later*
**If you need to ask a Question about a betta, please PM the person instead of posting it*
**Only people who are selling/adopting out betta's will be aloud to post, everyone else PM the sellers if you wish to adopt and/or buy*
**Post everything there is to know about the betta you are selling Exguess of age, price, S&H, tail type, picture, health)*
**NO SPAMMING POSTS/PICTURES, POST ONCE AND THATS IT!*

Thank you and please keep this thread organized.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

umm.. there is already a betta adoption thread.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey what did I say! No random posts!. . . wait. . . I just posted a random post! IM BREAKING MY OWN LAW!!  I know but that one is really cluttered and inorganized


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its been fixed. I already said there were no more bettas for adoption and I would re-post once there were some.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

oh. . . well Yay! oh and sry for the thread. . .Ill get somebody or do something to get ride of it


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I think we should keep this one, it's clearer and more organized


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah.. until people start posting LOL


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

i meant the guidelines are.  stop posting and cluttering the thread! geesh!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok the thread is starting. . . NOW from now on no more random posts


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Now that we got that out of the way. on to adoptions.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Failure. 

Anyway. Where is the other adoption thread? Every time I try finding it, I find this thread instead!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its in the Betta Chat section. The title is The Betta Adoption Thread. But I'll save you a search because right now there are no bettas for adoption.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok. Thanks.


----------

